# Tenodera sinensis ooth???



## Kaddock

Hello Everyone!

I've not been too active in the mantis world of late, but I did pick up a Tenodera sinensis ooth from the local nursery at the end of the summer on a whim (I've been missing my mantids greatly!!!).

I know I grabbed it a bit late in the year, but I've been incubating it in my standard fashion (75-85 F, humidity foam in bottom of cup). I've seen no nymphs yet. My question is - am I doing something wrong, or should I expect to wait for a long time on these guys?

Thanks!


----------



## minard734

Sounds ok to me... how is the ventilation?


----------



## sinensispsyched

Was it in diapause?


----------



## Kaddock

Hello Again,

The top of the 32 oz deli cup is well ventilated, and there's also a mesh hole near the bottom of the wall for air flow.

When I received the ooth, they were keeping them in a refrigerator. Does that count as diapause?


----------



## Orin

If it has been a few months it's probably safe to cut it in half and see what happened (because it is dead, a good ootheca will not take three or four months at room temperature). Sounds like it may have been an ootheca from the previous summer and dead before you bought it.


----------



## garin33

I have bought 3 Chinese ooths off of Ebay and all hatched in 4 to 6 weeks at room temperature.

How long has it been?


----------



## Kaddock

Well, I cut it open and all of the eggs were tiny and crunchy... No luck! Thanks for the advice.


----------

